# soap leaves



## motherduck22 (Jul 6, 2012)

I saw a video somewhere on how to make soap leaves using water soluble paper that you print  leaves on, I paid for the leaf patterns then couldn't find the video again, anyone used this please Dorothy x


----------



## Genny (Jul 6, 2012)

I haven't seen a video of it, but Anne-Marie's got a tutorial on it
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body- ... nd-leaf-2/


----------



## motherduck22 (Jul 6, 2012)

thank you so much for the link, I went to buy the paper it was only $8.20  for 10 sheets but when I got to checkout the postage was $42 wow I didnt think I needed it so badly, I will have to look and see if I can get it in the uk


----------



## Genny (Jul 6, 2012)

Yikes!  That's some expensive shipping.  
I do know that in the U.S. they do sell dissolvable paper in craft shops in the sewing and embroidery section.  I don't know if that helps you at all.


----------



## Genny (Jul 6, 2012)

I just thought of something else.  Instead of doing paper dipped in soap.  If you're doing MP soap and have a wide mold, you can pour a thin layer of mp and then use a cookie cutter to cut out the shapes.  Or use a die punch (like a big paper punch with a shape) to cut out the sheets of thin mp.  I did that one year.  You just have to keep wiping away the mp, otherwise it gets gummed up.


----------



## motherduck22 (Jul 6, 2012)

thank you that sounds brilliant xx


----------



## Genny (Jul 6, 2012)

You're welcome.  I hope you show us pictures if you decide to make them


----------

